# Beginner To Coral that is!



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

What are the special needs that corals need can someone tell me and also give me a link to the kind of light fixture I need for them I am interested in adding some coral to my salt water enclosure.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

how large is this enclosure? Hellolights has some good deals, usually you want to shoot for about or above 5 watts per gallon if you want to have anything in your tank... Metal halide lighting is the best lighting out there, but VHO and Power Compact is pretty good too.


----------

